# Work permit for UK spouse



## Karl2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi

I need some information about the following issue.

I'm a Non-EU citizen in a civil partnership with a UK national. I have been living in the UK for approximately 8 months and I have already found a job that suits my profile and it's in my residence area.

I have been selected, but NOW the employer is asking for my WORK PERMIT.
I have told them that I don't need a work permit because I'm a resident into a civil partnership with a UK national. 

They say if I can not demonstrate I have legal rights I won't have the job (I had been selected). 

How can I demonstrate that I am entitled to work in the UK? I need some help, please! 

Should I contact the UK Border Agency? Which department of the Agency?

I would really appreciate any information provided. 
Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Karl2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need some information about the following issue.
> 
> ...


First, what is your current visa status? Does it allow you to work?
Have you two been living in another EEA country while your partner was working there? 
If neither applies, provided you aren't in UK illegally such as being an overstayer, you need to apply for further leave to remain as civil partner. Unless you can apply before 9th July, your UK partner needs to be earning £18600 a year to sponsor you.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Karl2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need some information about the following issue.
> 
> ...


Your right to work (or lack of right) should be on your visa. Do you have a Biometrics Residence Card (BRP)? It's printed there what restrictions, if any, you have, and I think it's also on there if you are permitted to work. 

Also, check here for information your employer can use to verify your right to work:

UK Border Agency | Preventing illegal working

Scroll down the page for the section on how employers can check legalities.



> When you check a potential employee's biometric residence permist, you must look at it carefully. It will show the person's right to work, study or access public funds. You can also use our online service to check an employee's right to work, using their biometric residence permit.


----------



## Karl2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for your quick responses.

I entered the UK with a SPOUSE/CP visa. It says "No recourse to public funds" It doesn't mention either if I can o can't work.
I don't have a Biometric Residence Card because I'm in the "probationary period" (I was granted a 27 month visa)

What should do?

Help!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Karl2012 said:


> Thanks for your quick responses.
> 
> I entered the UK with a SPOUSE/CP visa. It says "No recourse to public funds" It doesn't mention either if I can o can't work.
> I don't have a Biometric Residence Card because I'm in the "probationary period" (I was granted a 27 month visa)
> ...


What you should do is read that link I posted, and *be sure to click on all the extra links to more info* There is one link in particular that your employer can use to check your right to work, I'm posting it below-*be sure to click all the links to get more info*:

UK Border Agency | Support for employers

I'm also on the probationary 27. I found a lot of good information, including an oblique assurance, lol, that I can work, on this page:

UK Border Agency | Information for visa holders

If you scroll down on that page, you'll see this (my bold):



> 6. Conditions.
> 
> Any specific conditions attached to your visa are listed here. *For example, if your visa does not allow you to work, it will say so here*. If your visa says 'No recourse to public funds', you cannot claim most benefits, tax credits and housing assistance that are paid by the UK government. If you are in the UK as a visitor, you cannot use the National Health Service except in an emergency.


You can print that out to show your employer, but it would probably be more reassuring to your employer to use the checking info I linked above.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Show your employer your visa, and if they have any doubt, ask them to phone employers' helpline to verify your right to work. 
UK Border Agency |


----------



## Karl2012 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks.
The information provided has been very handy.


----------



## Fairydust (Apr 26, 2012)

*UK spousal visa what to do next?*



Karl2012 said:


> Thanks.
> The information provided has been very handy.


I am in the same situation. I have DLR visa which allows me 27 months "no recourse to public funds"

Can I apply for a Biometric Residence Permit?

Is my visa in my passport my Biometric Permit?

I arrived in the UK a few weeks ago and just feel lost as to what I am allowed or not allowed to do.

I have received my National Insurance number. Can I register to use National Health Insurance or not? I do think that using the NHS would be using public funds? Am I right to assume this?


----------

